# Radon Verkaufsoffener Sonntag, 13.12.09, 10% Rabatt



## Thommy112 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde am Sonntag gerne mal nach Bonn fahren, da ich mir das Radon ZR-Team 7 kaufen möchte. Am Sonntag gibts nämlich auch 10% Rabatt auf ausgewählte Sparten.
Jedoch jetzt kommt der Haken. Ich wohne 50km von Nürnberg entfernt. Das heißt einfach nach Bonn wären das 450km. Deshalb meine Frage:
Fährt jemand aus der Gegend am Sonntag nach Bonn der evtl. eine Fahrgemeinschaft mit mir machen würde.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und finde jemanden.

Mfg 

Thommy


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Dezember 2009)

10% von 899,00Euros sind 89,9 Euro. Dafür 900km mit dem Auto fahren? Da ist der Geiz aber schon sehr geil.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thommy112 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo reo-fahrer,

naja nachdem ich eh mal vorhatte da hin zu fahren zwecks Probefahrt würde sich das halt anbieten. Deshalb frag ich ja nach nem Mitfahrer, dass der Sprit nicht gar so teuer wird.....

Gruß


----------



## colombera (7. Dezember 2009)

Wegen 10% würde ich nicht nach Bonn fahren, die bekomme ich in Nürnberg auch und hab noch einen guten Service.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Dezember 2009)

wg. Probefahrt: schau dir mal die Geometriedaten und die Rahmendetails von dem Rahmen an und fahr dann den identischen Rahmen bei Cube, Ghost, Dynamics bzw. den ganzen anderen Taiwan-Rahmen-Beklebern Probe. Bei einem von denen sollte sich der selbe Rahmen schon finden lassen. Ich denke nicht, dass Radon ihre Rahmen mit einer anderen Geometrie bestellt als die anderen Firmen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kuwahara (10. Dezember 2009)

naja war ja erst bergeistert von dem Sonntag, nun schreibt mir aber Bikediscount, das sich die rabatte auf die UVP preise beziehen....das ist natürlich nix wert.......


----------



## Thommy112 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
danke für eure Posts.
Heißt das man bekommt also auf folgendes Bike keine 10%?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a16182/zr-team-70-sram-schwarz-2010.html

Gruß


----------



## colombera (10. Dezember 2009)

@Thommy112: schau mal hier da bekommst du mehr als 10%
http://www.velorado.de/index.php5?start=true


----------



## Markusso (10. Dezember 2009)

Thommy, kannst meins mal probefahren, das hab ich als Zweit-Hardtail...


----------



## Thommy112 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

danke, super Angebot Markusso. Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Hast du schon das 2010er Modell?
Gruß


----------



## McFly77 (13. Dezember 2009)

Wollte da heute eigentlich auch hin.
Die Preise sollen sich auf die UVP beziehen? Dann wären  die guten Stücke ja wieder teurer als sie zur Zeit auf der Hompage zu finden sind.

Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, wobei bei denen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (13. Dezember 2009)

Thommy112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke, super Angebot Markusso. Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Hast du schon das 2010er Modell?
> Gruß



Meins ist "XL", 22" wobei das nix heißt, da das Oberrohr sehr kurz ist. Fahr zB mein Spark in 18,5" mit gleicher Sitzposition. Meins ist 2009, aber da wird sich nicht viel geändert haben...


----------



## Thommy112 (20. Dezember 2009)

> Meins ist "XL", 22" wobei das nix heißt, da das Oberrohr sehr kurz ist. Fahr zB mein Spark in 18,5" mit gleicher Sitzposition. Meins ist 2009, aber da wird sich nicht viel geändert haben...


 
Danke nochmal für das Angebot, jedoch dürfte das definitiv zu groß für mich sein.


----------

